# Cyclones



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

I have been considering building a cyclone system using either the Shop Notes #13 or Wood Magazine #100 plans. Each has step by step instructions on the build and with my brother's help (he has lots of sheet metal / HVAC experience) I think we could pull it off. 

But then I found this Oneida Super Dust Deputy 
http://store.oneida-air.com/superdustdeputy.aspx
that I could get for $219 + $25 shipping. No hassles, no leaks, I would assume it's pretty efficient as far as the air flow goes. 

This would go along with my (current) HF 2hp DC, (and future) 5" HVAC main lines and 4" flex to tools. 

Does anyone have any of the Oneida cyclones? Particularly this model? Is it a quality built product? What is it constructed of? 

Suggestions and feedback welcome.


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

What about Bill Pentz design? You can see mine in my pictures. It cost me about $100 and I used the blower from my HF unit. The thing I like about Bill's design is how well it pulls the dust out. The output has little or no dust. It took me about3 weekends to put together. The only thing I would do different is buy a metal blade for my saw. Hand cutting is no fun:thumbdown: I have it hooked up to 4" line but someday I will upgrade to 6". I did have to split the unit because I didn't have the height but it doesn't seem to effect the unit. Bill's site you download the speadsheet to excel and it will give you all your dimensions you need to cut out the pieces.

Bob


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

I decided to take the plunge and ordered the Oneida Super Dust Deputy cyclone. It should be in around the end of March. It was $219 + $25 shipping ($244 total).


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't see the Super Dust Deputy as having any advantage over a Thien Cyclone Separator, and with the added length of hose, and the bends it makes to make the connections, I would think it would have some serious disadvantages air flow wise...

Now if you were to pull through with the DC impeller directly over and then ducting out to a filter in true cyclone style, then you might just have something there!


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

dbhost said:


> I don't see the Super Dust Deputy as having any advantage over a Thien Cyclone Separator, and with the added length of hose, and the bends it makes to make the connections, I would think it would have some serious disadvantages air flow wise...
> 
> Now if you were to pull through with the DC impeller directly over and then ducting out to a filter in true cyclone style, then you might just have something there!


That's what I plan to do is mount the DC right on top of the SDD.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

You have GOT to post up photos of that. The cheap SOB in me that wants a cyclone is very interested in how to pull that off...

I guess I should be more specific huh? I really do like my Thien rig, but a cyclone with the barrel and all more or less n line, and taking up less floor real estate is what I am shooting for... Whether it be a shop built cyclone body with the HF impeller / motor on top, a custom DC frame effectively converting my HF DC to Delta 50-760 layout with the Thien below it, or even a SDD with the HF impeller / motor over it, one of those has GOT to work...


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

dbhost said:


> You have GOT to post up photos of that.


I would be glad to. 
UPS says that my SDD will arrive on 03/22. I don't "have" my barrel yet, but a good friend said he has a fiber drum for me. 
I would guess that it will be in April before I get it setup like I envision.


----------

